# Is this your aquascape??



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

George Farmer brought a website to my attention a few weeks ago that was using one of my aquascapes for their site. Not only did they not credit me, but they obviously removed my water mark. I contacted them and they told me the source of their images. They have since removed the images.

So, here is the source where they got my image....

http://www.aquarium-gardening.com/results.php?category=6

I see an awful lot of familiar layouts on this page with no credits. The fact that they are making money off of our work is terrible. I wrote them a letter about my layout, I encourage you all to do that same.

jB


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jason,

Interesting, I recognize several of those aquascapes as well. It appears that they removed the "Contact Us" link from their website. If you have that information please add it to this post.

BTW, it appears to be an "out of the country" location based upon the phone number, I certainly would not order from these guys!


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

nearly all links on that site are down as far as contacting. I am sure there is someone with the talent to make the domain a little error loaded as well.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow 2 of them are mike senske's one of them is Jeff senske's one of them is Luis Navarrows and one of them is yours Jason.

what an Effin ripper. BOYCOTT!!!! Start tweetin boys and blogging and myfacing or whatever you call it lol. 

good thing one of mine isnt on there ida let them have it


Elliot


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

This is interesting... They make money out of other people's scapes/designs... I wonder if the plants they're selling are smuggled LOL

PS. Did a quick domain reg search and this site is from UK...


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

*This is all of the info I got on them, I really hope this helps you guys out.*

Domain Name: aquarium-gardening.com

Registrar: BB ONLINE UK LTD
Whois Server: whois.nominate.net
Referral URL: http://www.nominate.net
Status: clientTransferProhibited

Expiration Date: 2012-01-09
Creation Date: 2006-01-09
Last Update Date: 2010-06-16

IP: 195.238.172.91
IP Location: Billingham, United Kingdom
Website Status: active
Server Type: Apache
Alexa Trend/Rank: 1 Month: 5,703,681*** 3 Month: 5,501,420
Page Views per Visit: 1 Month: 20.0*** 3 Month: 9.0

Registry Whois

OrgName:****RIPE Network Coordination Centre 
OrgID:******RIPE 
Address:****P.O. Box 10096 
City:****** Amsterdam 
StateProv:** 
PostalCode: 1001EB 
Country:****NL

ReferralServer: whois://whois.ripe.net:43

NetRange:** 195.0.0.0 - 195.255.255.255 
CIDR:****** 195.0.0.0/8 
NetName:****RIPE-CBLK3 
NetHandle:**NET-195-0-0-0-1 
Parent:**** 
NetType:****Allocated to RIPE NCC 
NameServer: NS-PRI.RIPE.NET 
NameServer: NS3.NIC.FR 
NameServer: SUNIC.SUNET.SE 
NameServer: SNS-PB.ISC.ORG 
NameServer: SEC1.APNIC.NET 
NameServer: SEC3.APNIC.NET 
NameServer: TINNIE.ARIN.NET 
Comment:****These addresses have been further assigned to users in 
Comment:****the RIPE NCC region. Contact information can be found in 
Comment:****the RIPE database at http://www.ripe.net/whois 
RegDate:****1996-03-25 
Updated:****2009-03-25

RTechHandle: RIPE-NCC-ARIN 
RTechName:** RIPE NCC Hostmaster 
RTechPhone:**+31 20 535 4444 
RTechEmail:**

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2010-06-15 20:00 
# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database. 
# 
# ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use 
# available at https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html 
# 
# Attention! Changes are coming to ARIN's Whois service on June 26. 
# See https://www.arin.net/features/whois for details on the improvements.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

England and Amsterdam eh..... IP helps, Ill see what I can find that way. Id like to see some 404's hit that site.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm amazed at their blatant disregard for using other people's scape to make their money. Seriously, how hard would it have been to contact the artists and just ask to use the pictures (and give the proper credits) ?!?!?!?! 

I'm equally (but in a positive tone) amazed at Dantra's post. How in the world do you find that kind of information?!  Some of you computer-inclined members are AMAZING!


----------

